# Escambia proves again!!!



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Had a around a 4 hr trip today with my buddy,caught just a lil over 25 BASS today.Water was nice and clean no mud.Had a great time other than the wind had the boat all over the place.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

We love pics!!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Over 25 in 4 hours on Escambia? With that luck you shoulda played the powerball on the way home.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah, I didn't worry bout the river since I got blown away on the lake....should have gone to the river!!!!!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the report Cousin It. I knew it was going to switch on any time now.


----------



## gman2525 (Feb 16, 2010)

what are some good baits to through and how are you fishing them. Read some of your other threads and sounds like you know the locals rivers


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats, that's a good haul


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks but I am not a genesis just try to figure them out.I was very lucky to of had a great teacher for 7 years before he passed.Color,size and presentation is very important at all times.I dont target BIG FISH if they come they come I am in to numbers to me it's funner.I dont take a lot of pictures unless it's a nice fish.As of what I throw and how or where I use plastic worms on all the local rivers unless there is a spinner bait bite.How to fish this time of year is Slow then SLOWER and lite.If you guys have lite tackle and dont use it you really need to learn how,lite line and lite rods small bait what ever they want you need to figure it out.Sometimes the want a worm or jerk bait or a spinner bait it all depends on the fish NOT YOU!!! Hope this helps some tight lines and thanks


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

jonscott8 said:


> Over 25 in 4 hours on Escambia? With that luck you shoulda played the powerball on the way home.


LOL I can catch more fish than I can get 3 numbers,I try the Lottery and havent hit but 4 numbers 3 times.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Thanks for the report Cousin It. I knew it was going to switch on any time now.


I dont think they have turned on yet,but it's going to happen soon as the water gets warmer need to watch the temp's. I have a great fishing partner as good as my partner that passed.When I say we I mean we caught them it's not just me.We seem to always catch fish some days are better than others.This last trip we noticed that even the 10'' fish were fat so it is getting ready to turn on I think the water needs to be a lil warmer and then it will be on like donkey kong LOL


----------

